# Z3 with M3 LTW rims...



## The Roadstergal (Sep 7, 2002)

<img src=http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=42900>


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

I really like the shot composition, but I'm not feeling the LTWs on the Z.


----------



## The Roadstergal (Sep 7, 2002)

I was a little skeptical initially, but man, the more I look at them, the more I like them.

Especially compared to the stock Z-stars (type 35?).


----------



## The Roadstergal (Sep 7, 2002)

More pics.

I'm going to post a writeup of the whole drive to the BMW board at some point.


----------



## PhilH (Jun 7, 2002)

Looks sweet IMO. :thumbup:


----------



## Clarke (Oct 21, 2002)

They have guts posing next to 1000 large birds!


----------

